# Info. Help



## SCOOTER (Apr 27, 2009)

JUST BOUGHT CASE IH 2130E 4WD DIESEL IT IS A VINEYARD TRACTOR.
LOOKING FOR ENG. MANUFACTURER AND ANY/ALL INFO. MY FIRST TRACTOR, VERY EXCITED!!!


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's something to get you started ...

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/1/6/1167-caseih-2130.html

But there's a lot of "unknown" there. Sorry I don't know a better source ... but I bet somebody here does. I'm new too, but welcome! (first tractor 3-4 months ago) You'll find a bunch of real experts here who are very helpful.


----------

